# Hello from Toronto



## adymarie (Jul 11, 2003)

I just wanted to say hi! I have been referred to theis site by Jeanie.  I am glad to be her and I look forward to getting to know everyone. I own 5 cats. 2 7 year old females, Sugarly and Pepperpot and 3 boys, 5 year old Excalibur, 4 year old Merlin and 2 year old Striker who we call gweeky. Sugarly has some behavioural problems and is on anti-depressants. Looking forward to investigating this site.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!  
Your cats sound cute. I love the names!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Adrienne! You asked about the site, but I didn't think you'd be here so soon. It has a nice layout and good people. I'm so glad to see you here. You're bound to be an asset!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome adymarie. It's nice to have you here.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Jeanie, where do you get all these friends? Hehehehe.

Welcome adymarie! I haven't checked the "Meet My Kitty" forum yet today, but if you haven't already, I hope you post some pictures!

tanyuh


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello, Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We were all colleagues at another site. I'm very privileged to know them!  >><<


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum 8)


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Ady and welcome!! I believe I know you from another cat forum. Such a small world isn't it?

Psst... BTW I'm BadHabit. :wink:


----------



## adymarie (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Jessica! Nice to see you here also!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Welcome! Enjoy your stray! :wink:


----------



## Piddles (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Ady!
Guess who? :lol: 
Deb!


----------

